# Trial in köln



## lauridsfrdh (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!
Wollte fragen ob es eine Trial community in Köln gibt und wo sie meistens ist und wann?
Bin Anfänger und will mir eins kaufen aber erstmal kurz eins Probe fahren oder vlt verkauft auch jemand von euch ein Trial Bike in der Nähe von Köln?!


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Dezember 2016)

In Köln bist du shinmsl nicht ganz verkehrt.

@ZOO!CONTROL  wohnt in Köln.

Ich und 3-5 andere fahren regelmäßig in Köln.
Ich selber komme aus Bergheim und der Rest aus essen,Düsseldorf etc.

An Wochenenden ist meist was los. Dafür gibt's den Ruhrpott Düsseldorf Köln thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauridsfrdh (14. Dezember 2016)

Was ist der Ruhrpott Düsseldorf  der Köln thred?
Lg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Dezember 2016)

Ach, der Thread ist tot 

Komm vlt. heute spontan mal in der Abenteuerhalle Köln-Kalk vorbei, ich betreue dort eine kleine Trialgruppe vornehmlich für Teilnehmer im Schulalter, aber zum Quatschen und Probefahren bist du natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Bin Mittwochs meist so von 17 bis 20.30 im Hause.
Ab und an besuchen mich dazu auch die Jungs hier, so wie heute, sodass du auch direkt einen Einblick bekommst 

Ein Rad bekommt du am Ende dann von Elias.. Wie jeder hier


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Dezember 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ach, der Thread ist tot
> 
> Komm vlt. heute spontan mal in der Abenteuerhalle Köln-Kalk vorbei, ich betreue dort eine kleine Trialgruppe vornehmlich für Teilnehmer im Schulalter, aber zum Quatschen und Probefahren bist du natürlich herzlich eingeladen.
> Ab und an besuchen mich dazu auch die Jungs hier, so wie heute, sodass du auch direkt einen Einblick bekommst
> ...




Hat er recht... Fahrrad kriegen wir zusammen


----------



## lauridsfrdh (14. Dezember 2016)

Ok Dankeschön für die Information ich gucke dann mal wnan ich Mittwochs Zeit habe und komme dnan vlt mal vorbei.
Wer ist genau Elis hat drr einen Laden oder nich viele Ersatzteile?
Lg


----------



## lauridsfrdh (14. Dezember 2016)

Bin hakt auch erst 13 und muss auch wegen der Schule gucken wann ich Zeit habe .


----------



## Sportzigarillo (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann ich auf eure Unterstützung hoffen, damit es mal wieder ein "Trial Bild" zum Foto des Tages schafft 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2111584?in=potdPool


Für die meisten hier ist das zwar eher eine Aufwärm Übung... aber ich fahre auch erst knapp ein Jahr Trial 

PS: schöne Grüße an Insomnia- war nett dich mal kennenlernen 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## SimpleLexx (29. März 2017)

Mir gefällt das Fotound auch die Halle wo es entstanden ist. 
Bin seit einem Monat Besitzer eines Trial Bikes und natürlich noch auf absolutem Beginner Level aber vielleicht kann man trotzdem mal zusammen fahren. Ich komme aus Köln, bin mobil...., wäre cool wenn man sich mal austauschen könnte.

Gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. März 2017)

Wo kommst du her, also Stadtteil? Haben gerade erst einen Frischling eingemeindet, wo du dich natürlich anschließen kannst


----------



## Insomnia- (29. März 2017)

SimpleLexx schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Fotound auch die Halle wo es entstanden ist.
> Bin seit einem Monat Besitzer eines Trial Bikes und natürlich noch auf absolutem Beginner Level aber vielleicht kann man trotzdem mal zusammen fahren. Ich komme aus Köln, bin mobil...., wäre cool wenn man sich mal austauschen könnte.
> 
> Gruss



Damit ist du hier schonmal gut aufgehoben.

Zoo!control und ich sind dann wohl schonmal 30%der Ruhrpott Szene und beide um/in Köln ansässig. Erzähl mal wo genau du her kommst und wie man dich erreicht (Facebook Handy und co.)

Am wochenende ist erstmal Trialjam in Köln Kalk. Da wäre für dich also schonmal anwesenheitspflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. März 2017)

@ZOO!CONTROL 
wen habt ihr denn frisch eingemeindet? 

Gruß aus der schönsten Stadt am Rhein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. März 2017)

Den Max und sein neongelbes Fourplay. Siehste am Wochenende   6 Wochen mit Niklas und mir unterwegs gewesen, Backwheelhops und anderer Kleinkram läuft


----------



## SimpleLexx (30. März 2017)

Na, das ist prima!! Vielen Dank für's Feedback!

Ich komme aus Ehrenfeld, arbeite in Ddorf und bin auf verschiedenen Bikes unterwegs, wie gesagt seit kurzem auch auf einem Trialer. Meine ersten Versuche finden in den umliegenden Parkanlagen (Blücherpark) statt und beschränken sich auf das Lernen der Basics. Im Moment verzweifel ich etwas am Backwheel Hopping aber ich denke mit viel Fleiß komme ich da schon irgendwann weiter....!
Trialjam in Kalk hört sich spitze an, da komme ich gerne 'rum.....Beide Tage?
Kann wahrscheinlich nur Sonntag....Ich schick' 'mal meine Erreichbarkeit per PN.

Gruss


----------

